# Solved: Problem converting Access 2003 to Access 2007



## mangerson (Jun 17, 2008)

I am trying to convert a MS Access 2003 database to MS Access 2007. I have tried both the "convert" and the "save as" methods. The conversion process provides the message, "All open objects must be closed prior to converting to a different version. Do you want Microsoft Office Access to close he objects?" I choose Yes. The Save As window opens and I pick a valid location and name.

The status bar indicates Access is closing temporary objects, and then briefly displays the converting status before popping the error message that "You attempted to open a database that is already opened exclusively by user 'Admin' on machine <machine name>. Try again when the database is available."

The problem is that the <machine name> displayed is my own machine name. I've tried to convert from other desktops, with the same result. Access does not seem to be able to close all objects before attempting to convert to a new databse.

Does anyone have any idea how to resolve this?

Thanks!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Copy the database and try converting the copy.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Does opening a blank Access 2007 database and Importing all data work?


----------



## mangerson (Jun 17, 2008)

Jim & OBP,

In this case, copying the db and trying to convert the copy did not work. However, creating a new, blank 2007 db and importing the objects from the 2003 database DID!

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Good to hear, can you please mark the post as solved via the "Mark Solved" button at the top of the post? Feel free to post back if you need help.


----------

